# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  حمام الشوكولاتة للعناية بالبشرة

## سليم العوا

*  حمام الشوكولاتة للعناية بالبشرة     حمام الشوكولاتة الساخن، مساج الشوكولاتة، وماسكات الشوكولاتة... إنّها الشوكولاتة المفيدة لبشرتك، التي تدغدغ الحواس في الدرجة الأولى بسبب ملمسها الكثيف والناعم، وسخونتها المهدّئة للأعصاب. تهتمّ معظم الشركات الخاصّة في تصنيع المستحضرات التجميلية بإضافة بوردة الشوكولاته على مكوّنات المستحضر، كما تقدّم معظم السبا تطبيقات تجميلية بواسطة الشوكولاتة.   ماذا تعلمين عن مساج الشوكولاتة؟ (فوائد الشوكولاته: بين الصحة والجمال والرومانسية)  بعد يوم متعب وشاق بالأعمال اليومية الروتينية، أطلبي مساج الشوكولاته الساخنة واستمتعي بلمسة رقيقة تريح بشرتك وتمدها بالحيوية والانتعاش. يناسبك هذا المساج، خاصّةً وأنّه استخدم قبل ألفي عام كوسيلة  لتلميع البشرة وتنعيمها، بالإضافة إلى تحسين المزاج تعرفى على المزيد بالفيديو من هنا تعرفى أى نوع من الشوكولاته أنت؟  أمّا في يومنا هذا، فتتطلّب تقنية المساج بالشوكولاتة دهن الجسم بالشوكولاتة، وفركها جيّداً بهدف نفاذها إلى طبقات الجلد كافّة ، فإن الفيتامينات والحوامض الأمينية والعناصر المعدنية والمواد المضادة للأكسدة،كفيلة  بتنشيط خلاياها السطحية. يساهم مساج الشوكولاتة، بتجديد وتغذية البشرة بعد ترطيبها. كما تساعد في إنتاج هرمون السعادة الذي يريحك تماماً ويحسّن مزاجك.   إليك أهم 5 مدن لتذوّق الشوكولاته  تختلف تأثيرات مساج الشوكولاتة عن المساج التقليدي بالزيت بسرعة نتائجه، حيث تظهر البشرة أكثر شفافية ونعومة بعد الإنتهاء من المساج مباشرة.  شاهدى المزيد من الترفية و العناية بجميع انحاء الجسم مــــــــــن هــنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا   و مــــــــــن هــنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا مع تمنياتى للجميع بالجمال الدائم 
*

----------

